# Cold weather



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Im a new goat owner and this is my first winter. Is there anything i need to do to keep these goats warm? They have a nice enclosed pen with a small door to come in and out. Not sure if i should add heat for them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they are healthy, not thin and have a good winter coat, they should be fine. Along with a draft free, plenty of bedding and good alfalfa hay or good hay for them 24/7 if the weather is extremely cold. 

If however, you have new born kids, I would suggest a heat lamp for a few days or until they are strong. 
Or putting a sweater on the kids if they appear too cold. Wet babies and cold do not mix.
Just be careful, you do not start a fire with the warming method used for weak, sick or newborn babies. That is the only time I would use heating methods.

Be sure to watch their water for freezing. 
Some use a heater type thing on the waterers so they do not freeze.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Do be present for kidding - kids can be chilled very easily. Also make sure your wether is separated from your doe, as you don't know how he will react being recently banded. Kids need to be warm and dry, draft free and get that first colustrum. Make sure their temp is 100.5 or above. A nice clean deep bed of straw will help insulate them during the cold.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

Their pen has a small door prolly 3x4 wide where they can go in and iut as they please. Now today its about 20° and very windy. Should i keep them in and cover the door?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Is the door pointing toward the direct wind? Goats will usually go in if they are chilled. If they can get out of the draft they should be fine unless you think one is ready to kid. How big is their pen and how many goats are in there?


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> Do be present for kidding - kids can be chilled very easily. Also make sure your wether is separated from your doe, as you don't know how he will react being recently banded. Kids need to be warm and dry, draft free and get that first colustrum. Make sure their temp is 100.5 or above. A nice clean deep bed of straw will help insulate them during the cold.


I definitely plan on being present when they kid. I am all ready with clean blankets and towels bottles colostrum and baby milk on hand. Also am buying a heat lamp so i can keep them warm if necessary. Thermometer and iodine and sharp scissors in bag ready to go.


----------



## Viki (Oct 29, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> Is the door pointing toward the direct wind? Goats will usually go in if they are chilled. If they can get out of the draft they should be fine unless you think one is ready to kid. How big is their pen and how many goats are in there?


No the door is in between buildings so not in direct wind. There pen is about 10ft wide and 20 ft long. I have 3 goats 2 females both pregnant (think i have about 3 weeks left) and the daddy who was castrated last month. The girls follow him everywhere and blat when they cant find him.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

They are nigerians? They should be fine with the weather as long as they can get in when they want. I do have separate kidding pens for my does. Hormones can cause does and bucks to get aggressive with mamas and new kids. I have a 10x20 horse stall I've penned off which works fine when I have a doe that is about to kid. She gets separate attention and I don't have to worry about problems with the other goats and keeping babies warm and safe - also kidding assistance if necessary without other goats being in the way.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

In this pic you can sort of see the separation between the front and the back of the pen. We built it using scrap wood.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------

